
TypeScript is pretty good - hyperpallium
https://medium.com/@vivainio/typescript-is-pretty-good-d8fecf80ea0c#
======
smt88
> _Will it catch on? Will our codebase be marginalized if we choose this
> transpiler?_

Even though I despise Angular, when Google announced it was going with
TypeScript for Angular 2, I decided adoption probably wouldn't be an issue.

TypeScript is also doing a great job of maintaining compatibility with ES6,
rather than creating its own branch. Its goal is to be a superset, not a fork.

> _What if we hit unexpected hurdles when using it? What if there are bad
> design choices that we will suffer from once we go for it?_

The good thing about TypeScript is that it can't get any worse than
JavaScript. If you're missing TS definitions for a library and need to
fallback on a placeholder definition, you're just writing plain old JavaScript
again.

